
Books Will Make You Better at Influencing People - manojsurya
https://medium.com/@manojsurya3110/these-5-books-will-make-you-a-better-person-at-influencing-people-d95928130e07
======
scastiel
I would add “Never Split the Difference” by Chris Voss. Very easy to read
(great storytelling) and a lot of useful advice for negotiation.

[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/26156469-never-split-
the...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/26156469-never-split-the-
difference)

------
pilgrimzero
Learning to influence sure has its place in the human skill set. But I wonder
if such skills coming from books tailored to teach about manipulating human
behavior won't actually diminish individuality. Take negotiating, for example.
I never really understood those people who negotiate just for the sake of it.
If you set your mind on the conditions that are favorable and accessible to
you, then simple honesty can go a long way. You state what are your conditions
to the other part and discuss transparently how to get there. Apparently the
capitalist way seems to intoxicate people by bringing the necessity of
deception down to human interaction. Like if winning for your side in a
transaction requires a perceived loss at the other end. Anything that you
learn about human interaction in this sphere might only diminish your
individuality and distort your values. If there's is one valuable lessson from
such literature is on how to _spot_ and _dodge_ manipulators of human
behaviour. Real honesty is the value that I think is mostly underrated and
needed in every human relation. I doubt you will see a whole section on
honesty in such books. I can't remember reading about it on the title by Dale
Carnegie.

